# La vérité vraie sur le Titanic ...



## thebiglebowsky (7 Avril 2012)

Un soir, il y a bien longtemps, alors qu'il faisait humide et glacial, j'ai posté sur MacGé la véritable histoire du Titanic vue du côté Inuit de l'iceberg.

En ces temps de commémoration, il était opportun que chacun puisse en prendre ou en reprendre connaissance ...

Alors, écoutez bien ou plutôt, lisez bien ce qui suit ...

                                  Avant tout, sachez que je tiens à votre disposition la version Inuit du film Titanic, à savoir "*Titanouk*" qui raconte la catastrophe vue de l'iceberg (ce qui, évidemment change le point de vue sur cette pénible affaire).

Mon pote, Berg l'Inuit, "Ice" pour les intimes, signale également aux familles endeuillées qu'il possède encore quelques provisions de bouche dans son congélateur (dont notamment un bras complet + quelques testicules dépareillées) qu'il serait d'accord de restituer gracieusement, la date de péremption étant largement dépassée !!!

 Je suis certain que vous me demanderez : "et pourquoi l'iceberg il a foncé sur le bateau alors qu'il avait tant de place pour passer à côté ???"

Seul mon pote, Berg l'Inuit, unique rescapé encore en vie de cette tragédie (les Inuits vivent très vieux !) est en mesure de nous éclairer sur ce drame hors du commun... 

 Un jour, qu'il était occupé, la larme à l'oeil, à écouter Johnny chanter : "retiens l'Inuit", il s'est laissé aller aux confidences...

La nuit était glaciale et brumeuse ... la mer un tantinet déchainée mais pas trop ... les Inuits revenaient de chez 'O Cool ou ils s'étaient approvisionnés en esquimaux !

Ils en avaient profité pour vider quelques bouteilles de vodka pour se donner un peu de coeur à l'ouvrage...

Berg m'avoua que le pilote de l'iceberg avait eu quelques difficultés à le sortir du port à cause de l'alcool et de quelques baleines qui jouaient à cache-cachalot près de l'estacade...  

Déjà à ce moment, ils avaient frisé la catastrophe en même temps que le ridicule, étant donné que le pilote avait confondu sa canadienne avec un ours égaré et qu'il en avait pris plein la gueule...

C'est en pleine mer que le drame se produisit ... tout le monde dormait, tous pétés comme des phoques, à part le pilote qui dodelinait d'avant en arrière (ou de gauche à droite selon la position de la caméra)...

C'est en dodelinant un petit coup trop fort vers l'arrière que le trou à pêche qu'il portait sur le dos se détacha et tomba à terre (tous les Inuits portent un trou à pêche sur le dos !) ... surpris, il se redressa, se baissa pour le ramasser, mais un mouvement brusque de l'iceberg fit qu'il tomba dedans !!!  

Sans pilote, l'iceberg était devenu incontrôlable et continua sa course folle dans la nuit...

 Berg se réveilla ... l'esprit embrumé et la gorge enrouée !!! Il voulut se saisir de son spray désinfectant, mais le confondit avec la bombe anti-givre que tout bon Inuit a toujours sur lui pour dégeler son Pingui-Burger!!!

Surpris, il se leva et c'est à ce moment qu'il le vit ... majestueux, glissant sur les flots, auréolé de lumière, telle une omelette norvégienne qu'on aurait parfumée au Chanel n° 5...

Il venait droit sur l'iceberg !!!  

Il se précipita au poste de commandement ... n'y trouva point de pilote à l'exception d'une paire de bottes qui émergeaient d'un trou béant ...

N'écoutant que son courage, il saisit la barre et vira à babord ... non ! à tribord ... merde alors, il n'avait jamais été très fort avec ces termes barbares ... le temps de faire le signe de Lacroix, pour se souvenir de sa main droite et il était trop tard...

Un craquement sinistre se fit entendre ... tout le monde s'était réveillé et hurlait de terreur ... un gars criait : "quel température fait il ???" - un autre lui répondait : "-20" - c'est alors qu'on entendit un débile sortir en souriant : "Merde alors ! on va être en retard !!!".

Le temps qu'ils lui tapèrent sur la gueule et tout le monde était à pied d'oeuvre pour recueillir la nourriture ... enfin, je voulais dire, les infortunés passagers ...

 La nuit était dantesque ... tous périrent ou presque... à part un moussaillon plus trapu qui s'accrochait aux poils du c... (référence estudiantine...pardon !:rose: ).

Le problème avec les gars du Tit (parlons jeune !), c'est qu'ils étaient habillés en queue de pie et qu'il fallait faire le tri avec les pingouins qui rentraient d'une virée chez Paulnor (un vieux brise-glace russe enguirlandé et transformé en boui-boui chez qui la Smirnoff était presque gratuite à cause de la pub !).

Et puis marre de cet orchestre à la con qui aurait pu se contenter d'attendre un peu pour être plus près de "lui" au lieu de le beugler sur tous les tons...

Berg leur cria : "Hé les gars, jouez plutôt "Ice Ice Baby !"

Munis de gourdins, les Inuits aidaient tant bien que mal les rescapés à rejoindre l'iceberg tandis que les Inuites purgeaient les congélos...

Cette scène horrible a été maintes fois projetée par la Fondation Bardot qui reprochait aux Inuits d'abîmer les fourrures de ces dames...

Certains ne pensaient qu'à fuir et couraient comme des dératés ... ils avaient simplement oubliés que courir comme des fous sur la glace avec des talons hauts équivalait à une vitesse de 2 cms à l'heure dans des conditions normales ... et encore, s'ils ne penchaient pas trop vers l'arrière...  

 Dès lors, ils furent vite rattrapés, gourdinés, dépecés, salés, catalogués et entreposés de main de maître...

Un grand silence blanc s'étendit sur la mer ... Berg s'était assis sur sa banquise (euh ! banquette, pardon !) - de temps à autre on entendait encore le "Tchoc" ou le "Tchac" des massues selon que le rescapé était de première ou de troisième classe (les premières avaient des hauts de forme !)...

Berg pensa déjà au barbecue géant qu'il allait organiser le lendemain et s'assoupit...


 La suite au prochain numéro hihi !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2012)

Vivement la suite alors !  :love:


----------



## patlek (8 Avril 2012)

Il n' y a pas une théorie du complot sur le Titanic???


----------



## djio101 (8 Avril 2012)

La vérité vraie est qu'il a coulé ce rafiot, voilà tout !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2012)

M'enfin, thebig, what the phoque are you talking about ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> M'enfin, thebig, what the phoque are you talking about ?



... To be "pétés comme des phoques" ... To be honest, and as would say my friend Sean, I am very proud about this connery !

ps : phoques are always peted ! 

:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------

J'avais omis de signaler que mon pote Berg avait perdu un bras lors d'un combat épique, non pas avec un porc qui quelque fois est épique aussi, mais avec un morse qui devait approcher la tonne...

Le combat s'était pourtant bien engagé et ils se rentraient allègrement dans le lard, quand le morse, sympa, signala à Berg la présence d'un ours juste derrière lui...

Malheureusement, Berg, lors de son bref passage à l'école navale, n'avait pas jugé bon d'approfondir le morse, et il ne comprit pas ce que l'animal tentait de lui dire...

Ce fait a d'ailleurs été repris dans le journal de bord du Titanic qui croisait à proximité, lorsque le radio du bord a intercepté et transcris le message avant de s'évanouir de frayeur ... en effet, le message disait textuellement : "Hé gars, y'a un ours juste derrière toi !"

Trève de discours ... en définitive, Berg y laissa le bras gauche ... ce qui, de longues années durant m'a valu d'entendre mille fois la même plaisanterie : "Allez mon pote, viens dans mon bras !":mouais:

Enfin, il s'est quand même bien démerdé Berg ... surtout quand il a fabriqué un trou à pêche portable à une seule anse qu'on pouvait se coltiner sur le dos !

Cela me fait penser que si le pilote de l'iceberg n'avait pas été équipé de la même manière, il ne serait jamais tombé dedans et peut être que le Titanic n'aurait jamais coulé !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2012)

Bon c'est pas parce qu'on déconne ici qu'il faudrait oublier le respect des conventions. 

Donc :

On écrit iNuit. Pas inuit.

A bon entendeur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




djio101 a dit:


> La vérité vraie est qu'il a coulé ce rafiot, voilà tout !!



C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai jamais été voir le film du même nom car je connaissais déjà la fin. C'est con de faire un film que tout le monde il connaît la fin avant même de l'avoir vu ! :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> On écrit iNuit. Pas inuit.


Même pas. On écrit iNuit©®, sinon on se prend un procès.

Quelle bière ils servent chez O'Cool ? Ca a l'air d'être de la bonne...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2012)

C'est n'importe quoi. J'adore.


----------



## ergu (9 Avril 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La suite au prochain numéro hihi !



La suite de Titanic devrait s'appeler "Tita fume une clope" ou "Tita s'endort et ronfle comme une mule" ou "Tita va prendre une douche" on ne sait pas encore très bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon pote, Berg l'Inuit



J'ai connu un Berg - un très gros type au demeurant très beau qui murmurait à l'oreille des phoques et qui chiait de la glace - on l'appelait le gros Berg raie d'fjord - mais il avait ses deux bras.
Un cousin du tiens ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Avril 2012)

ergu a dit:


> J'ai connu un Berg - un très gros type au demeurant très beau qui murmurait à l'oreille des phoques et qui chiait de la glace - on l'appelait le gros Berg raie d'fjord - mais il avait ses deux bras.
> Un cousin du tiens ?



Je l'ai bien connu aussi. Il était comique et sentimental à la fois. D'où son autre surnom de Gros Berg l'amoureux. Il n'a pas survécu à un accident de chasse. Au canard. Les électeurs de Pompidou, comme IVANOE, l'ont beaucoup regretté.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2012)

Cratès a dit:


> Je l'ai bien connu aussi. Il était comique et sentimental à la fois. D'où son autre surnom de Gros Berg l'amoureux. Il n'a pas survécu à un accident de chasse. Au canard. Les électeurs de Pompidou, comme IVANOE, l'ont beaucoup regretté.



Ah ça tu peux le dire. Grande perte en effet.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2012)

...

Avant de songer au barbecue géant du lendemain, Berg ordonna de faire un rapport sur l'état, non de l'Union, mais de l'iceberg ! ... A chacun ses manies !

Il fallait absolument constater les avaries et faire les réparations qui s'imposaient afin d'éviter que l'iceberg ne bascule la tête en bas ce qui, vous en conviendrez, aurait fameusement compromis la fête...

Dans un souci d'équilibre de l'iceberg, il ordonna que les glaçons nécessaires pour le cocktail soient prélevés un par un suivant les points cardinaux : un glaçon prélevé au Nord, un au Sud, un à l'Est et ainsi de suite, à tour de rôle, jusqu'à ce que les 2.500 glaçons soient récoltés ... compte tenu que l'iceberg faisait 5 km2, dix mille Inuits furent réquisitionnés sauf deux chargés de tenir les ours à l'écart et d'éloigner ces fucking phoques des congélateurs !

Les congélos avaient été séparés en 3 compartiments : compartiment supérieur pour la première classe (viande moëlleuse et goûteuse à souhait marinée dans le champagne), intermédiaire pour l'équipage et inférieure pour la troisième classe ... on s'aperçut bien vite que le compartiment réservé pour la troisième classe serait trop petit compte tenu qu'il y avait beaucoup de gros Irlandais parmi les pauvres ... lard de la table en quelque sorte !

Il y avait aussi un flamand mais comme il était très peu en nombre, on n'envisagea pas de faire des carbonnades ... en plus, on aurait dû retourner chez 'O Cool pour les frites !

Qu'importe, toujours dans un souci d'équilibre, Berg ordonna d'attaquer quelques canots de sauvetage pour en extraire les meilleurs morceaux et en même temps, de jeter les vieux aux morses qui faisaient chier tout le monde en manifestant bruyamment !

Les abats (Mamma Mia !!!!) étaient le mets préféré des Inuits ... un problème se posa lors de l'inventaire ... les dépouilles masculines représentaient 460 unités et en comptant les c.........., on s'aperçut qu'il n'y en avait que 919 ... ... Où était donc la c........ manquante ?????

J'avoue qu'à ce jour, 100 ans après, on n'a toujours rien retrouvé et que le mystère reste entier ... certains ont même cru voir Scrat dévaler la pente Ouest avec un truc qui ressemblait entre les pattes...

Quoiqu'il en soit, le barbec se présentait sous les meilleurs "hospices" compte tenu de la moyenne d'âge élevée des passagers !:love:

Que la fête commence ... ... ... ... !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Avril 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit, le barbec se présentait sous les meilleurs *hospices* compte tenu de la moyenne d'âge élevée des passagers !



Je pensais bien que The big est un grand malade...  

Par contre il a dû lire dans les entrailles des ces irlandais pour voir que tout ce rahouët allait se dérouler sous les meilleurs *auspices* 

Grilled or not grilled ? Hein, les guillemets... ...foiré


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Avril 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Grilled or not grilled ? Hein, les guillemets... ...foiré


:rateau: ... je me suis dit qu'il valait mieux en rajouter sinon un petit malin ne manquera pas de me faire remarquer qu'il y a une faute d'orthographe ! ... Et voilà, comme ça c'est fait !:love:


----------



## Powerdom (9 Avril 2012)

Totalement barge thebig


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Avril 2012)

ah... le titanic c'est un peu saoûlant non ?


----------



## bebert (25 Avril 2012)

Est-ce que Berg porte toujours des slips en peau de mérou ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quoiqu'il en soit, le barbec se présentait sous les meilleurs "hospices" compte tenu de la moyenne d'âge élevée des passagers !:love:



La BO du film qui en a été tiré a d'ailleurs reçu pas mal de récompenses aux "Mamies Hagardes" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2012)

bebert a dit:


> Est-ce que Berg porte toujours des slips en peau de mérou ?


Toujours ...  ... ce qui lui a valu de nombreuses déconvenues lorsqu'il matait des Inuit*e*s en petite tenue ... à chaque fois, la peau de mérou pète !:love::love::love:

ps : petit souvenir pour toi, mon bebert !






:love:​


----------



## Simbouesse (25 Avril 2012)

:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## bebert (25 Avril 2012)

Ooohhh Kernic et Panel !!! Tu as encore les photos ! :love::love::love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2012)

bebert a dit:


> Ooohhh Kernic et Panel !!! Tu as encore les photos ! :love::love::love:



Mais oui ! ... en fait, si tu fais une recherche sur le forum en indiquant le titre du thread de référence, à savoir "*elles étaient mes amies*" ... tu les retrouveras toutes !

La preuve :







Hihi ! ... ça remonte hein ! ​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h46 ----------

En fait, il faut se dépêcher car les photos dans le thread pointent toutes sur mon iDisk ... comme MobileMe disparaît dans 2 mois, je présume qu'elles vont disparaître du forum...


----------



## bebert (26 Avril 2012)

C'est pire que Facebook ici !!! :afraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Toujours ...  ... ce qui lui a valu de nombreuses déconvenues lorsqu'il matait des Inuit*e*s en petite tenue ... à chaque fois, la peau de mérou pète !:love::love::love:
> 
> ps : petit souvenir pour toi, mon bebert !
> 
> ...



:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2021)

Je viens de mater un reportage sur le Titanic ! Et d'un seul coup, je me suis souvenu de ce thread que j'ai eu envie de remonter des entrailles du forum en hommage à Berg L'Inuit ... Et puis, comme il fait chaud, ça nous rafraichira un peu !  

Tout ça ne nous rajeunit pas !


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Juin 2021)

Bientôt dix ans, sacrée remontada  ! Et on ne parle toujours que du nombre de victimes et de rescapés du Titanic, alors qu'il y en eut bien plus sur et dans l'iceberg: microbes, bactéries, pollens préhistoriques, insectes glaciaires écrabouillés dans le choc phénoménal, dont certains, rescapés eux aussi sont devenus orphelins suicidaires. Sans parler de l'orque qui sommeillait en-dessous et périt noyé assommé, j'en passe et des moins bonnes...
Le whisky, avec ou sans glaçons ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2021)

Pour ceux (fortunés !) qui seraient intéressés, il est possible de visiter l'épave du Titanic ...  
Budget à prévoir : entre 110.000 et 120.000 Euros !  ... Mais bon, faut descendre à 3.800 mètres quand même ! 

Visite de l'épave du Titanic !


----------



## patlek (3 Juin 2021)

Mais qu'esrt ce que tu vas t'emmerder à aller sous l'eau, en slip de bain????

Alors que tu peux le visiter (ou tout pareil) au sec!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

Pas con. Celui-là sera réellement insubmersible… à moins que les inondations...


----------

